# Eradication vs. Control



## JAGER (Jun 21, 2009)

Since the below statements were made recently- I suppose we need to remind hunters every few months WHY high-volume hog control methods are governed by our Georgia State HUNTING Regulation and WHY it is legitimately needed for Georgia farming. Feral hogs will never be eradicated in our state via hunting or trapping methods. Our challenge is to effectively CONTROL them to the point where agricultural damage is minimal.



GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> While I don't agree with hog erradication, I know you will be doing it regardless.



Has anyone ever heard me use the word "eradication" in any GON thread? Why do some of you assume we are trying to eradicate feral hogs? We have killed 746 hogs in the past 18 months and are no closer to eradicating feral hogs in the state of Georgia today than when we started. Based on these numbers, our methods seem to be doing a decent job of "controlling" hog populations in the counties we service.



GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Jager's going to continue shooting hogs no matter what we say.



Since feral hogs are property of the landowner, Georgia farmers and landowners are the only opinions who actually count. Please give us a legitimate reason why we should NOT kill 600 hogs per year if the crop damaged farms contain these high populations. By performing this level of service to the farming community, how does this negatively affect other hunters? Farmers are not operating a hunting preserve. They are trying to earn a living producing crops.



sghoghunter said:


> No problem here cause we still catch them after yall.



Exactly my point. We can't shoot them all. I wish all hunters worked together as well as we do. It is a perfect combination if you ask me. This is the level of service every farmer desires.



buckbacks said:


> You aren't hunting. You are shooting them at night with thermal imaging.



Georgia hunters have been given a trusted opportunity which South Carolina, Tennessee, Alabama and Florida hunters have not been extended. The Georgia Department of Natural Resources is giving hog hunters every available opportunity to solve crop damage problems with no closed season and no bag limit. Georgia and Texas are the only two states smart enough to allow hunters (via state hunting regulations) the ability to legally hunt hogs at night using infrared equipment. 

The problem lies with many hunters’ inability or refusal to harvest more animals. First, hunters must recognize and admit there is a problem before attitudes and methods change. Agriculture is Georgia’s #1 industry. There are many agricultural counties with excessive crop damage caused by feral hogs in our state. 

Below are two photograph examples of the crop damage 20+ hogs can perform in only two nights. These farmers needed high-volume hog control immediately. Why would you not help the farmer solve this problem if you had the effective (legal) means to do so?

---JAGER


----------



## Robk (Jun 21, 2009)

Good pile of BBQ there.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 21, 2009)

Good post. I also do not think that night hunting or dog hunting is going to "eradicate" feral hogs. I think they are here to stay. If hunters (weekend warrior, night-time vigilante, hog dog runner) do not come together and keep the population under control (that means killing them), then the Georgia Farmer is going to go to the State Legislature to protect their investments and livelihood. That is the difference. Legislature is going to listen to the people whose livelihood is at stake over the people who hunt because of fun/tradition/etc. If hog doggers want to keep their heritage, then they need to keep the farmer happy and to not bash a man doing the same thing. Weekend warriors should not down dog hunters either. All hog hunters better come together to keep the tradition or we will see snipers, poisoning, etc become the norm and then there won't be any hogs out there to find.


----------



## bombers32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh good lord are we going down this road again!!!!!where are the moderators......you know what kind of comments this is going to bring!!!!!!!!!!!!here we go again!!!!!!Oh but I guess it is who is stirring the pot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2009)

bombers32 said:


> Oh good lord are we going down this road again!!!!!where are the moderators......you know what kind of comments this is going to bring!!!!!!!!!!!!here we go again!!!!!!Oh but I guess it is who is stirring the pot!!!!!!!!!!





No rules have been broken, and as long as the thread stays clean, it`ll be fine.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Im gonna post the same thing that I do everytime this comes up.There are so many people and farmers that have a few hogs and they say they aint a problem right now but when they do I will call you.I dont know how many times I have heard that line.When they become a problem then they want them gone in one day.Its alot easier to get a few hogs than when they are a lot of them.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought we was warned about posting threads to stir the pot  this looks like pot stirring to me


----------



## bduck (Jun 21, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Since the below statements were made recently- I suppose we need to remind hunters every few months WHY high-volume hog control methods are governed by our Georgia State HUNTING Regulation and WHY it is legitimately needed for Georgia farming. Feral hogs will never be eradicated in our state via hunting or trapping methods. Our challenge is to effectively CONTROL them to the point where agricultural damage is minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blah, blah, blah, blah.... same post different day!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 21, 2009)

He is just here looking for business and stirring the pot.
Where are the mods when we need them.
What does this thread have to do with hog hunting?


I'll ask you again since you failed to answer last time,
 What do your farmers do 24/7/365 to keep the hogs at bay?


----------



## Randy H. (Jun 21, 2009)

*No Advertising*

A member on this site recently had his avatar removed, because it was considered advertising. It dosen't take a genius to see that jager post these threads every so often (including pictures of clients with piles of hogs killed ) to generate buisiness. Looks like advertising to me.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 21, 2009)

I have deleted several off topic posts.

You can believe the moderators are watching this thread.

See post 5 above.

This is a legitimate thread for the hog hunting forum.  It concerns hog hunting by a legal means.  It needs to be understood that this forum is about hog hunting not just hunting hogs with dogs.  

There is no mention of any business in the thread therefore, it is not advertising. 

Any other questions?

Hoss


----------



## Randy H. (Jun 21, 2009)

He runs a profitable buisiness kiilling hogs. It is not the way he kills hogs that i am talking about. As long as it is legal, it is his buisiness. I have seen replies where people were interested in going on hunts with him, so how is that not advertising.    ANY OTHER QUESTIONS!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 21, 2009)

Randy H. said:


> He runs a profitable buisiness kiilling hogs. It is not the way he kills hogs that i am talking about. As long as it is legal, it is his buisiness. I have seen replies where people were interested in going on hunts with him, so how is that not advertising. ANY OTHER QUESTIONS!


 

Sounds like things other folks have said, not him.  He's not advertising.  If he were, he'd be the one providing that information. 

Clear enough.

Hoss


----------



## redlevel (Jun 21, 2009)

Randy H. said:


> He runs a profitable buisiness kiilling hogs. It is not the way he kills hogs that i am talking about. As long as it is legal, it is his buisiness. I have seen replies where people were interested in going on hunts with him, so how is that not advertising.    ANY OTHER QUESTIONS!



_THIS_ is advertising.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=361409

I don't really have any problem with it, though.  I want one of the videos when he gets them put together.  

Before the Supreme Court makes it illegal to distribute them.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 21, 2009)

*Videos*



redlevel said:


> _THIS_ is advertising.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=361409
> 
> I don't really have any problem with it, though.  I want one of the videos when he gets them put together.
> ...




Walmart as well as many other Hunting supply stores are loaded with hunting videos and I dont see them being attacked for distributing them..


----------



## PWalls (Jun 21, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Im gonna post the same thing that I do everytime this comes up.There are so many people and farmers that have a few hogs and they say they aint a problem right now but when they do I will call you.I dont know how many times I have heard that line.When they become a problem then they want them gone in one day.Its alot easier to get a few hogs than when they are a lot of them.



That makes sense. I guess the farmer has a bad impression of hog doggers. Is there an "image" issue here at work? Do they not want dogs running around their property? Or is it the hunters themselves? Only after the problem gets out of control are they willing to over-ride their earlier reticence?


----------



## cpowel10 (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't seen much advertising from Jager. 

He makes a post in the hog forum and everyone else brings up the fact that he has a business.  It's free advertising when everyone else talks about it. 

As for the topic of the thread.  They are fun to hunt, but I wish they could be eradicated.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2009)

In my opinion, eradication will never happen because Hogs are like roaches...only larger and tastier.  On the lease i am a member of, we have a huge surplus of hogs and on just about any given day, you can go out there and see them without a problem.  Makes them easy to hunt and easy to throw in the freezer.  

Hunting with dogs compared to hunting with night vision does not seem to be much different to me.  Both require other means to take a hog.  Granted it takes time to train a dog to run a hog, bay a hog and catch a hog, but it also costs a bit of money for a good night vision scope and then the means to use it.  Both rely on other items/animals to harvest a hog.  To me they are both means of hunting no different than bow hunting is to gun hunting.

Some say hog hunting with night vision is not hunting and in my opinion it is not exactly sporting but it is an effective means of taking hogs, thus a form of hunting.  Hunting with dogs is both sporting and effective but not on the same scale because dogs wear out and so do people walking swamps in the night time and so on.  All the while, a guy with night vision can just sit on a field and pick them off then move to another field and shoot some more.  Both methods are a means to CONTROL the population but i do not think either will ERADICATE a population even if done at the same time on the same piece of property.  Hogs are smart and large hogs do not get big by being stupid.  

Eradication is not going to happen unless poison or a natural or unnatural disease is introduced and spread throughout the population.  Until then, if you work hard enough there will be fresh bacon for breakfast!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2009)

PWalls said:


> That makes sense. I guess the farmer has a bad impression of hog doggers. Is there an "image" issue here at work? Do they not want dogs running around their property? Or is it the hunters themselves? Only after the problem gets out of control are they willing to over-ride their earlier reticence?



I thought this thread was about the difference between eradication and control...not what farmers want or how they feel...

So,...I fixed it for you...


----------



## redlevel (Jun 21, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Walmart as well as many other Hunting supply stores are loaded with hunting videos and I dont see them being attacked for distributing them..



Who is "attacking" anyone.

If the ruling goes against _US,_ then there will be many places in the US where such videos won't be legal for WalMart or anyone else to sell.

I'm on your side!!   I despise the folks who are trying to do this!

I was just pointing out that JAGER's posts aren't nearly as blatant advertising as was that post.   Again, I don't have any problem with it, but if you're going to call the Ace a Spade, then you have to do the same for the King, so to speak.


----------



## Randy H. (Jun 21, 2009)

Hoss, click on jager's avatar and look under interest. This perticular post may not say anything about his paid hunts, but his avatar will lead you right to his buisiness. tired of trying to explain this , but what is good for one member is good for another.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 21, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I thought this thread was about the difference between eradication and control...not what farmers want or how they feel...
> 
> So,...I fixed it for you...



Sorry about that. I took a comment and went on a tangent. Will try and do better.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 21, 2009)

Randy H. said:


> Hoss, click on jager's avatar and look under interest. This perticular post may not say anything about his paid hunts, but his avatar will lead you right to his buisiness. tired of trying to explain this , but what is good for one member is good for another.



That is passive advertising and not against any rules. It is in his user profile. I am sure he now appreciates the fact that you have advertised even more for him.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Sorry about that. I took a comment and went on a tangent. Will try and do better.



Nobody is perfect PWalls.    But i commend you for your enthusiasm.    

No back to the subject at hand.....

I was just thinking, I remember being told that Hunter Army Airfield tried to ERADICATE all the hogs off the installation a number of years ago and they did a pretty good job of it...for a while.  Since then there have been a few here and there but they have not been ERADICATED but more like "CONTROLLED".  I see a couple every year out there and have shot most of the ones i have seen.  Even in a fenced area that would be able to keep them out (but not the deer cause the fence is not high enough), they still were not able to ERADICATE all of them.  

Another instance, a person i know had a hog pen that was  a little over 100 acres and had about 40 hogs on it.  After he tried to get all them off when he was told his lease was up, there were still a couple in there and they were shot off by a friend of mine but he said there was two left that just would not come out at any time and they just about survived in the thickest tangle imaginable...if ERADICATION  can not even happen on small enclosures without taking drastic steps such as poison, who really honestly thinks that ERADICATION can happen on an area the size of GA...or even the southeast?


----------



## Randy H. (Jun 21, 2009)

Not a problem,  myself and everyone else that didn't know appreciates you explaining how to get around the no advertising rule,


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds as if you don't mention the name of the company you will be fine..lol


----------



## Hoss (Jun 22, 2009)

There has never been an issue with people putting their business in their profile.  However, I wouldn't advise that anyone start directing folks to look there when they post in threads or that post will likely disappear as you are now directing people to your advertisement.  There's a lot of things that are best handled through PMs so that you don't get into any issues with advertising.

Hoss


----------



## JAGER (Jun 22, 2009)

bombers32 said:


> where are the moderators......you know what kind of comments this is going to bring!!!



Do you guys actually read the content of the thread before you start jumping to conclusions? How do you expect to have an intelligent conversation if you don't read (listen) and then provide rational feedback?

Multiple farmers on this forum have described the level of hog control they require to make a living on their land. Only to be criticized and berated by those hunters who have no desire to kill high-volume numbers of hogs. 

Those who truly have the farmer's best interest at heart have an unlimited supply of farms to service. Why is this such a controversial topic?

---JAGER


----------



## JAGER (Jun 22, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> What do your farmers do 24/7/365 to keep the hogs at bay?



Every farm is different, but let me give an example from one of the 3500 acre plantations planting corn, soybeans, peanuts and cotton. They have a year-round trapping program, a year-round dog crew (minus deer season) and call us when they receive crop damage during planting or pre-harvest.

Since January 1st of this year traps have caught 147 and dogs have caught 25-30. We killed 103 hogs in 18 nights during March corn planting and May peanut planting seasons using our thermal methods at night.

The traps will always catch more juvenile pigs, the dogs will always catch more hogs in the swamps and standing corn, traditional hunters will always kill more hogs during deer season, and we will always kill a higher volume of hogs in open fields at night. There is NO single best method. It takes a combination of all hunting and trapping methods applied year-round to be successful.

---JAGER


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 22, 2009)

Jager please answer the question I asked if you are gonna use what I told you as a quote.Do you have the permission from the landowner or just the farmer?


----------



## JAGER (Jun 22, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Do you have the permission from the landowner or just the farmer?



Some farmers ARE the landowners. Nevertheless, most landowners receive a majority of their income from the farming lease; not the hunting lease. I have never met a farmer and landowner who were not on the same sheet of music for hog control. The answer to your question is both.

---JAGER


----------



## PWalls (Jun 22, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Some farmers ARE the landowners. Nevertheless, most landowners receive a majority of their income from the farming lease; not the hunting lease. I have never met a farmer and landowner who were not on the same sheet of music for hog control. The answer to your question is both.
> 
> ---JAGER



That is the case with all farmers/landowners I am familiar with here.


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 22, 2009)

If I read between the lines sounds like too many of jager's rivals are jealous of what he does.  Hats off to him for making extra money doing something fun.  You hogdoggers can charge people to go with you too!  We hunt one plantation all the time and about twice per year the owners and their friends come down to join us and they usually tip well!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 22, 2009)

hogrunner said:


> If I read between the lines sounds like too many of jager's rivals are jealous of what he does.  Hats off to him for making extra money doing something fun.  You hogdoggers can charge people to go with you too!  We hunt one plantation all the time and about twice per year the owners and their friends come down to join us and they usually tip well!!



I know quite a few Military folks that would pay to go on a hog hunt with dogs...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 22, 2009)

hogrunner said:


> If I read between the lines sounds like too many of jager's rivals are jealous of what he does.  Hats off to him for making extra money doing something fun.  You hogdoggers can charge people to go with you too!  We hunt one plantation all the time and about twice per year the owners and their friends come down to join us and they usually tip well!!



I know quite a few Military folks that would pay to go on a hog hunt with dogs...most would go with Jager too, but most i know that hunt are enlisted and can not afford it.


----------



## easbell (Jun 22, 2009)

A few comments. 
I believe that getting rid of the wild hogs will never happen. Up until now we as hunters haven't been able to control them. Look at Ossawbaw Island. The kill 1000s every year but have never gotten rid of them. They are too nomadic; moving from place to place when the mood or food strikes them.

If Jager has come up with a business model that works good for him. Ask any business owner how many hours he puts in a week. Most times its well over 50 even 60. I am sure Jager earns his money.

It cost the farmer between $350-$450 to plant an acre. Add in opportunity cost of $400 per acre (the money lost be not being able to harvest the crop), $800+ per acre. A group of 20 hogs will root up/stomp down 10 acres or more of corn or wheat in a night. Thats $8,000-10,000 gone. No wonder they love the service that people like Jager and the hog doggers provide.


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 22, 2009)

We hog doggers take our adrenaline rush for granted, just imagine there are some people who will never experience what we do every weekend.  If marketed right, you could take someone willing to pay and show them a great time, and they would probably pay to come again and then tell all their friends.  I got started by a complete chance meeting with a long time hog dogger who took my employees and for two weekends all they talked about was killing hogs over the weekend and I thought they were crazy until I went and got addicted and now have a kennel full of dogs!  There are plenty of hogs and land to hunt and Jager can't possibly be everywhere all the time just like we can't.  I can't even keep up with the properties I continue to gain access to.  I do what I do to help people control the hogs, no I will never run out just catching one or two here and there but it sure is fun!  I think some hog doggers view Jager as competition, even the old timer I hunt with didn't like Jager's methods when he heard about it, but really what harm is he going to do to the hog doggin sport.  I think there are too many hog doggers that do enough tarnishing for all of us, like abusing the land, not getting permission from all landowners, drinking while hunting, relocating, driving across crops, etc.  You get the point!!!  At the end of the day it is all about respect.  Respect for the land we hunt, the landowners and each other, along with Jager for the way he hunts.


----------



## JAGER (Jun 23, 2009)

hogrunner said:


> I think some hog doggers view Jager as competition, even the old timer I hunt with didn't like Jager's methods when he heard about it, but really what harm is he going to do to the hog doggin sport.



Dogging hogs is full of southern tradition passed down through generations. It is a great sport and some of you feel I am asking you to change the way you hunt. I understand. It all happened so fast it was a little threatening. Some of you assume we are trying to eradicate hogs. Some of you think our method of hog control will make dogging obsolete. Some of you think farmers might not let you hunt anymore because there is a more effective method. So let’s fix it.

It is human nature to resist change, but I’m not asking you to stop dogging. Maybe just raise the bar a little. Farmers are asking hunters to kill more hogs. So why not take the opportunity to adapt new technology so you can access more land and kill more hogs? 

This may require thinking outside the box. Since feral hogs are labeled as invasive species in Georgia, hunters may use electronic devices which are not legal for legitimate game species. For example, almost every dogger owns a receiver for tracking his dogs. Why not track feral hog movement with the same receiver? You can track hogs and your dogs with the same piece of equipment. We will use smaller transmitters in the form of an ear tag instead of a collar.

Here is how it will work. Trappers catch a group of hogs and kill them all except for the youngest gilt. Females are very social animals and will not remain alone. Attach an ear tag transmitter to her ear; ensure you have a signal on the receiver and then turn her loose. She will quickly find the next closest group of hogs and become the “Judas Pig” enabling hunters to track them 24-hours per day. Doggers can easily locate their daytime bedding areas while hunters with night vision devices can easily locate their night time feeding areas. Hog populations can be reduced daily until desired levels are reached.

Effective trappers and hunters should access more acreage by taking a hog control stance using new technology to become an important asset to farmers and landowners. This should create a desired win-win situation for all involved.

I think transmitters should have a replaceable battery which lasts at least five months and a range of at least one mile in the thickest swamp conditions. Give me some feedback with your thoughts- PROS and CONS from both farmers and hunters.

---JAGER


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea on paper.  But the cost would be another mountain.  I use radio tracking and garmin gps for my dogs.  But a transmitter for a hog which can range pretty far with your transmitter and who is to say you would ever get it back?  It's not that hard to find hogs, we scout first then put dogs out on the best sign.  This time of year-find water- find hogs!!


----------



## JAGER (Jun 23, 2009)

hogrunner said:


> Sounds like a great idea on paper.  But the cost would be another mountain.



I think you could keep the cost under $200 per unit.



hogrunner said:


> ...who is to say you would ever get it back?



They could be customized with the owners name and phone number just like a dogs tracking collar.



hogrunner said:


> It's not that hard to find hogs, we scout first then put dogs out on the best sign.  This time of year-find water- find hogs!!



The biggest objection (from farmers) about dogging is that it is not effective since only one or two hogs are caught per outing and the rest are pushed onto another landowner. The ear tag transmitters could help doggers overcome these objections. This method would allow users to quickly locate multiple groups per day (or night) and increase kill ratios. This technology could allow access to more acreage if used correctly.

---JAGER


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 23, 2009)

Jager, i think it is a cool idea and something new, but dogs go for the ears and the hog you pin the transmitter too will inevitably be caught by dogs at some point.  Who knows though...it might work.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 23, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Here is how it will work. Trappers catch a group of hogs and kill them all except for the youngest gilt. Females are very social animals and will not remain alone. Attach an ear tag transmitter to her ear; ensure you have a signal on the receiver and then turn her loose. She will quickly find the next closest group of hogs and become the “Judas Pig” enabling hunters to track them 24-hours per day. Doggers can easily locate their daytime bedding areas while hunters with night vision devices can easily locate their night time feeding areas. Hog populations can be reduced daily until desired levels are reached.
> 
> 
> ---JAGER




The "Judas Pig" concept hasn't been successful in at least one trial:
http://www.biggamehunt.net/sections...adication-Appears-to-be-Working-09170812.html
_One disappointment so far is the use of "Judas hogs." This involves catching one pig in a live trap and fitting it with a radio transmitter collar. The theory is that the collared hog gets back together with the rest of the herd, enabling hunters to locate and kill several hogs at once.

Young female hogs are thought to be the most social, so they were used as the first three Judas hogs. But it turned out that two of the three had only occasional, temporary contact with other hogs. The third has been with other hogs, but they have been hard to kill in spite of their whereabouts being known._

I would guess that you have as much experience as anyone, and I would defer to your expertise.

I think it is very possible to _almost_ eradicate feral hogs.  They will never all be eliminated.   It won't happen under current budget restraints, but if the DOT, DOA, GSP, local enforcement, and of course the DNR, worked to eliminate illegal transport of feral hogs under current regulations, and the State, affected counties, and organizations like the Georgia Farm Bureau were to institute a bounty program, say $25.00 per hog,  you would soon see a huge decrease in populations.


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 23, 2009)

*Lol*

A good dog don't need a transmitter to find where the hogs are.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 23, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I know quite a few Military folks that would pay to go on a hog hunt with dogs...most would go with Jager too, but most i know that hunt are enlisted and can not afford it.


I got a certian friend on here thats a dogger also and someone thats in the military he carries them to show thanks for what they do for us and dont charge them one dime.


----------



## Robk (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm all for any legal means to a good BBQ.  I had a customer purchase a trap from me last month and he brought the first set of pics in to me today.  Soon as I can get them scanned onto my PC I'll put them up.  300lb Sow and nine good pigs in 2 night in his trap.  Landowner wouldn't let him run dogs but had no problem with shooting them or trapping.  Not sure why but some folks are just like that.  I have a property that I'm trapping on and shooting them as well but again another farmer who doesn't want the dogs loose.  Some others near here won't let you shoot them but dogs are fine.  Just gotta take the good with the bad and keep removing them.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 23, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> I got a certian friend on here thats a dogger also and someone thats in the military he carries them to show thanks for what they do for us and dont charge them one dime.



Well, if anyone else wants a soldier to go...I know plenty would would go!  But act soon, they are about to deploy to Afghanistan starting in Sept.


----------



## JAGER (Jun 23, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> A good dog don't need a transmitter to find where the hogs are.



Of course, you are right, but transmitters on multiple farms could allow locating multiple groups of hogs faster, more efficiently, without taking the time to scout. Less wear and tear on the dogs when it is hot. It could also be used to possibly gain access to adjacent farms or land when hogs move locations from pressure. 



REDMOND1858 said:


> been runnin the dogs just about every night here for about 2 weeks and aint caught but 1. we were wearing them out on several different spots there for a couple months just about every night. anyone else havin this problem??



Ear tag transmitters could also be effective at locating hogs during these slow times. 

---JAGER


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 23, 2009)

*lol*

useless gimmick...


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 23, 2009)

How you tag ahog catch and release?????


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 24, 2009)

Talk about the Blah Blah Blah..........I read the OP and found it to be a Great response to some comments about the OP.
I did NOT see ANYTHING that said anything about, would you like to do this? 
What I did see was A LOT OF CRYING and WHINING and turning a discussion type of POST into an advertisement by the Whiners........  After about post 5 or 7ish I quit reading..........................Ya'll need to CHILLAX! 

Jagers got to love you guys for doin his advertising for him! I would say he maybe set the pot out there, but it was you guys who were quick to grab the handle and start


----------



## JAGER (Jun 24, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> useless gimmick...



This technology could very well be "useless" to an experienced dogger such as yourself who has a great reputation and plenty of acreage to service. However, it could help others gain access to farms whose owners have a negative opinion about the sport as an effective control method.

For example, sometimes we receive a phone call from the Farm Bureau or a farmer 150-250 miles away who is requesting our hog control service. This is outside our effective travel area. We always ask them if they would consider a local dogger to help them solve their problem. Often times, they had a negative experience or opinion about a doggers ability to kill enough hogs.

These same farmers would consider allowing someone using ear tag transmitter technology if it allowed the "hunter" to find hogs over and over again to reduce their hog population. At least we are trying to find an effective method to introduce more doggers to farmers with crop damage problems. 

What is the solution? How can we start working together instead of being viewed as competing against each other? How can we come together to provide farmers a better level of hog control? They would NOT be calling us if they were already happy.


---JAGER


----------



## Woodscrew (Jun 24, 2009)

Thought this was an interesting video. Figured I would share.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rQ46YMMk3CM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rQ46YMMk3CM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Please post only embed links to videos. URL links are not allowed - elfiii


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 24, 2009)

*Solution*

Progress and unity will be made when a hog and it's existence (good and bad)...is viewed in reality. The only hog that does damage like all the pics that have been posted on this site is a hog that is not pursued....Hogs are a creature of habit,they cannot stand adversity though...Damage such as the videos and pics are where the hogs eat,root,live over a period of time...everything is perfect for them so they take up residence...plenty of food and water..no pressure..why would they not stay?.1 good night..whether it be thermal,reg. night vision or just a good 2-3 a.m. turn-out hunt and those hogs are gone...A lot of farmers see the damage every day and fuss and moan but never do anything about it till it gets just like the field on the video. In the instance of hogs and damage to a farmers crop...every possible hog should be removed...In an instance on on club or private land where the people don't mind the hogs...then catch and release is accepted and also legal...people can't see the   whole pic just wanting to kill everything(hog) that walks. Places that are hunted do not produce mature hogs 15-20 at a time...those places are ones that the hogs live there because of "No Pressure". When thermal hunting is viewed as just a control method the same as day time shooting or dogging..with no gov. intervention...no research...no scare tactics..then everyone will come together. It will be your way and my way, and thier way...Like i said before your numbers don't threaten me.....your speaking does(speaking for me when we can't even agree on here).I caught 150 hogs in 6 months...that's 300 in 12 or 450 in 18 months....That is not me and 4-5 buddies counting thier totals too....that is only me and my son....if i considered 3-4 of thier totals with mine(which would be how many guns you hunt)...I don't see no better results....Places to hunt is something that has always been respected between dog men...I can see why the guys in your areas would be upset of you coming in and hunting thier spots....Common dog man ethics would never let that occur...If you're hunting it..I leave it alone or get with you and we hunt it TOGETHER....AGAIN..also i say ..if the man was doing his job....you wouldn't have to come in behind him....BUT it doesn't make him  fell any better about you whether you are a good guy or not....that is why,to get along whether it be for real or just superficial...you have to realisticly try to be on the same page as the local hunters...You said in one of the above posts that the farmer or landowners should be only opinions that count...Well..for your permission that's right....but that is a very dangerous statement to make when you are trying to UNITE. I feel if you only catch/kill 1 hog a year...you are a voice when it comes to the future of repeating that process. If people commit to controlling the hogs...it is a very simple solution...nothing high tech. or cause for gov. intervention.Even with the thermal..if you only went when you could beg your wife for 3-4 hrs. away from the house...how successful would you be?..No matter what method..it takes devotion and time committed to solving the problem.
I think the thermal imaging is pretty cool...I think being able to stack up that many hogs for a farmer is exactly what the farmer wants..so more power to you...I'd probably even go to watch if i had a chance..LOL...But I wouldn't do it..even if it was cheap...It just isn't for me...but just like the critics of the "DEER PENS"....It isn't me that you're depending on..there is a market out there of people that are willing to pay good money for your services and the "Deer Pen" guys services...those are the people that count to you and them....and from what i can tell YOU and the Plantation guys are very happy and making a dang good living a t it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 24, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Progress and unity will be made when a hog and it's existence (good and bad)...is viewed in reality. The only hog that does damage like all the pics that have been posted on this site is a hog that is not pursued....Hogs are a creature of habit,they cannot stand adversity though...Damage such as the videos and pics are where the hogs eat,root,live over a period of time...everything is perfect for them so they take up residence...plenty of food and water..no pressure..why would they not stay?.1 good night..whether it be thermal,reg. night vision or just a good 2-3 a.m. turn-out hunt and those hogs are gone...A lot of farmers see the damage every day and fuss and moan but never do anything about it till it gets just like the field on the video. In the instance of hogs and damage to a farmers crop...every possible hog should be removed...In an instance on on club or private land where the people don't mind the hogs...then catch and release is accepted and also legal...people can't see the   whole pic just wanting to kill everything(hog) that walks. Places that are hunted do not produce mature hogs 15-20 at a time...those places are ones that the hogs live there because of "No Pressure". When thermal hunting is viewed as just a control method the same as day time shooting or dogging..with no gov. intervention...no research...no scare tactics..then everyone will come together. It will be your way and my way, and thier way...Like i said before your numbers don't threaten me.....your speaking does(speaking for me when we can't even agree on here).I caught 150 hogs in 6 months...that's 300 in 12 or 450 in 18 months....That is not me and 4-5 buddies counting thier totals too....that is only me....if i considered 3-4 of thier totals with mine(which would be how many guns you hunt)...I don't see no better results....Places to hunt is something that has always been respected between dog men...I can see why the guys in your areas would be upset of you coming in and hunting thier spots....Common dog man ethics would never let that occur...If you're hunting it..I leave it alone or get with you and we hunt it TOGETHER....AGAIN..also i say ..if the man was doing his job....you wouldn't have to come in behind him....BUT it doesn't make him  fell any better about you whether you are a good guy or not....that is why,to get along whether it be for real or just superficial...you have to realisticly try to be on the same page as the local hunters...You said in one of the above posts that the farmer or landowners should be only opinions that count...Well..for your permission that's right....but that is a very dangerous statement to make when you are trying to UNITE. I feel if you only catch/kill 1 hog a year...you are a voice when it comes to the future of repeating that process. If people commit to controlling the hogs...it is a very simple solution...nothing high tech. or cause for gov. intervention.Even with the thermal..if you only went when you could beg your wife for 3-4 hrs. away from the house...how successful would you be?..No matter what method..it takes devotion and time committed to solving the problem.
> I think the thermal imaging is pretty cool...I think being able to stack up that many hogs for a farmer is exactly what the farmer wants..so more power to you...I'd probably even go to watch if i had a chance..LOL...But I wouldn't do it..even if it was cheap...It just isn't for me...but just like the critics of the "DEER PENS"....It isn't me that you're depending on..there is a market out there of people that are willing to pay good money for your services and the "Deer Pen" guys services...those are the people that count to you and them....and from what i can tell YOU and the Plantation guys are very happy and making a dang good living a t it.



Wow, that's a pretty good post right there.

I stated from the start that Jager's services are needed for the farmers.
I  agree that he does not unite hunters with his arguments however.


----------



## JAGER (Jun 24, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> When thermal hunting is viewed as just a control method the same as day time shooting or dogging..with no gov. intervention...no research...no scare tactics..then everyone will come together.



I understand and agree with everything in your earlier post except for the above sentence. 

I reported past proceedings from the 'National Conference on Feral Hogs' and the 'Wildlife Damage Management Conference' to inform Georgia hog hunters; not scare them. Our hunters should hear about the topics being discussed by the US Department of Agriculture (and their research) at the National level. 

I appreciate your experience and honest opinion.

---JAGER


----------



## JAGER (Jun 24, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I stated from the start that Jager's services are needed for the farmers.
> I agree that he does not unite hunters with his arguments however.



The allegation from DNR & USDA is that hunters are ineffective at dealing with feral hog control issues. 

How would you propose changing a hunter's opinion who doesn't believe more hogs need to be killed? Or one who believes hunters should only kill enough hogs to eat instead of solving the farmer's problem? 

How do you unite hunters who view feral hogs as a legal game species with those solving crop damage problems? I'm searching for the happy medium.

Hopefully you can help me find it.

---JAGER


----------



## gigem (Jun 24, 2009)

WE all need to have sit down , talk about it. We somewhat need to get on the same page or at least have an understanding of what we are doing as far as hog control. ( NO MORE FUSSIN) WE can meat here. Set the date and i will smoke the hog! I dont know of any other way. GIGEM


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 24, 2009)

gigem said:


> WE all need to have sit down , talk about it. We somewhat need to get on the same page or at least have an understanding of what we are doing as far as hog control. ( NO MORE FUSSIN) WE can meat here. Set the date and i will smoke the hog! I dont know of any other way. GIGEM


Count me,sticker and hd in for sure if ya may have some entertainment.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 24, 2009)

JAGER said:


> The allegation from DNR & USDA is that hunters are ineffective at dealing with feral hog control issues.
> 
> How would you propose changing a hunter's opinion who doesn't believe more hogs need to be killed? Or one who believes hunters should only kill enough hogs to eat instead of solving the farmer's problem?
> 
> ...


What is the reason for that assumption?(Is limited access to them a problem?)

If a farmer has a problem, I feel it's a no brainer to help him take out all he needs. Maybe He just needs to be more involved in the process,like seeing the dead hogs instead of just letting someone go out there.


There is no reason for them to be united with you. You can do your thing just like is done with whitetails on depradation permits. Out of sight/out of mind.
YOU are the one that needs them united because it is your business to sell hunts...
You will be hard pressed to find a medium because most true hunters(the ones that have hunted hogs) see your type of "control" for what it is. Nothing more than killing.
I personally dont see unity in the future with the way things have gone so far.
The almighty dollar is what drives you, not your concern for any farmer...

If you search a bit, you will see these same arguments across the board at one time or another with other species.
Whitetail hunters never agree with weapon choices, high fences, baiting, food plots, camo, etc....


----------



## JAGER (Jun 25, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> What is the reason (hunters are ineffective at dealing with feral hog control issues)?



Traditional hunting methods and conservation ethics are geared towards preserving legal game species; not removing an invasive, nuisance species. Many hunters on this forum have never experienced crop damaged areas such as the pictures posted at the beginning of this thread. Most hunters are either not willing or not capable of performing high-volume removal to immediately solve this problem. Feral hog's high reproduction rates and nocturnal feeding habits make traditional hunting methods ineffective; especially on agricultural acreage. It will take dogs or night hunting to be effective when crops are in the ground.



buckbacks said:


> There is no reason for (hunters) to be united with you.



Then how will crop damaged farms remove high hog populations without using hunters? Do you prefer sodium nitrite or aerial gunning? Other countries and states have already resorted to alternative methods when hunters fell short. Georgia hunters need to unite and take action before we are replaced.



buckbacks said:


> YOU are the one that needs (hunters) united because it is your business to sell hunts...



No, it is my business to provide farmers and plantation owners with efficient feral hog control to reduce their crop damage. Hunters will always be the effective means to perform this task. No toxins and no government intervention. Just hunters!



buckbacks said:


> You will be hard pressed to find a medium because most true hunters (the ones that have hunted hogs) see your type of "control" for what it is. Nothing more than killing.



You would feel differently if you owned crop damaged farmland. Gnarlyone already stated, "In the instance of hogs and damage to a farmers crop...every possible hog should be removed." Thermal hunting is just another legal control method approved by the DNR. The same as traditional hunting, dogging and trapping. We are all killing hogs.

Your comment only expresses one perspective. For example, I can write similar articles about thermal hog control for two different magazines displaying the same high-volume control photo and get completely opposite reactions. The "Boar Hunter" magazine article will cause hog hunters to complain to the editor and the "Farming for Wildlife" article will cause land managers to celebrate. 

I understand both perspectives; the hunter and the land manager. One holds the solution for the other if we could just find a happy medium to get everyone on the same sheet of music.



buckbacks said:


> The almighty dollar is what drives you, not your concern for any farmer...



Obviously, you know nothing about me to make such an assumption. 

Farmers usually plant peanuts between 15 May and 07 June. Annually, we stop booking hunts after the first week in June until mid-August. This year, SW Georgia received 12-15 inches of rain for nine days straight at the end of May. It put farmers behind schedule 10-12 days. They finally finished planting peanuts last week. We continued servicing our farmers for 14 consecutive nights without making a dime. 

Please don't assume you know what motivates me or where my loyalty lies. Do you think I was a Soldier for 24-years because I was getting rich? I think not.

---JAGER


----------



## JAGER (Jun 25, 2009)

gigem said:


> WE all need to have sit down , talk about it.



I accept your invitation if gnarlyone also attends.

---JAGER


----------



## gigem (Jun 26, 2009)

*hogs*



JAGER said:


> I accept your invitation if gnarlyone also attends.
> 
> ---JAGER



gnarlyone said he would be here. We need to set the date ,what is good for you?


----------



## JAGER (Jun 27, 2009)

gigem said:


> We need to set the date, what is good for you?



PMs sent. Fewer level heads will be most productive.

---JAGER


----------



## bombers32 (Jun 27, 2009)

I will be there, mans got to eat!!!!!! I think it would be kind of cool to get everybody together.......just let me know Gabe!


----------



## JAGER (Nov 3, 2009)

olcowman said:


> And if you are on here all for the hunters then why does your website make derogatory remarks concerning traditional hunters and promote you as the one solution?



Nice try with the smear campaign, but you are only digging yourself a deeper hole. Our website actually states, "The most effective methods of controlling wild hog populations is a combination of tactical night hunting, trapping, hunting with dogs and day hunting with a radio frequency (RF) tracking system." 

I'm not sure how you consider this statement derogatory, but thanks for bringing it up. Now everyone can view our website for themselves. We also appreciate you digging up all of these old threads and bumping them to the top so the new GON members can read them.

The more you try to smear my company, the more you promote us. You are a fantastic. Thanks again for the free press.

---JAGER


----------



## cajunl (Nov 3, 2009)

4 month old thread???



That horse is dead and buried.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 3, 2009)

This thread is for hog hunting.  This is not hunting.  This is technology along with the government.  I HATE TECHNOLOGY!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 3, 2009)

hey jager, just curious what you do with the hogs once they're dead? not trying to set you up or anything, just curious. i've got no issues with you.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 3, 2009)

*eradication*



JAGER said:


> Since the below statements were made recently- I suppose we need to remind hunters every few months WHY high-volume hog control methods are governed by our Georgia State HUNTING Regulation and WHY it is legitimately needed for Georgia farming. Feral hogs will never be eradicated in our state via hunting or trapping methods. Our challenge is to effectively CONTROL them to the point where agricultural damage is minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must give you your props ,you are a great speaker. if you will look on     JAGER  PRO  THERMAL  HOG   CONTROL   WEB   SITE   AND CLICK ON HOG CONTROL   ON  THE  LEFT OF THE PAGE  THEN  LOOK  ABOUT  HALF  WAY  DOWN  THE  PAGE  YOU  WILL  FIND  {WHAT  MUST  BE  A  MISPRINT}  AN  ADVERTISEMENT  BY  JAGER  PRO STATING  "PERFORMING   NOCTURNAL  ERADICATION".


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 3, 2009)

308-MIKE said:


> hey jager, just curious what you do with the hogs once they're dead? not trying to set you up or anything, just curious. i've got no issues with you.



never mind, i found the answer in another thread.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Eradication  vs.  Control  i  guess  it  depends  on  which  group  your  speaking  determines  which  you  support.  Jager  pro  web  site  advertises  "performing  nocturnal  eradication".   But  on  this  forum  its  "hog  control".  Kinda  reminds  me  of  a  politician . Telling  people  what  he  thinks  they  want  to  hear  and  attempting  to  convince  people  how  much  he  has  thier  best  intrest  at  heart, makes  you  wonder  how  we  made  so  long  with  out  such  hero .


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 4, 2009)

nega hog hunter said:


> eradication  vs.  Control  i  guess  it  depends  on  which  group  your  speaking  determines  which  you  support.  Jager  pro  web  site  advertises  "performing  nocturnal  eradication".   But  on  this  forum  its  "hog  control".  Kinda  reminds  me  of  a  politician . Telling  people  what  he  thinks  they  want  to  hear  and  attempting  to  convince  people  how  much  he  has  thier  best  intrest  at  heart, makes  you  wonder  how  we  made  so  long  with  out  such  hero .



Exactly!!! This guy talks more crap then an old junk radio.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 4, 2009)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Jager  Pro  web  site  advertises  "performing  nocturnal  eradication".   But  on  this  forum  its  "hog  control".



Let me attempt to educate you intellects since you obviously can't read. The website says:

Our infrared products allow a wide variety of wildlife control applications: 
- Night detection and observation 
- Tracking game movement, habits and patterns. 
- Gathering information and research. 
- Conducting situation analysis and population census 
- Performing nocturnal eradication

Our company markets infrared equipment to the USDA which uses it to eradicate or remove several different species (deer, hogs, beaver, nutria, coyotes, cormorants, etc) from their local human-wildlife conflict.

It is ignorant to believe hunting will eradicate feral hogs from any state. We must really be proficient at feral hog control for you to be so concerned about us eradicating them. I promise there will still be plenty left for you to catch and release.

Thanks for all the attention you are bringing to our website. You are actually a fantastic promoter. Thanks again for the free press. We could not do it without your help.

---JAGER


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Like  i  said  earlier SOUNDS  LIKE  A  POLITICIAN  "eradication  or  control"  depends  on  who  is  listening.     I  do agree  with  the  comment  that  it  is  ignorant  to  believe  that  hunting  could  eradicate  hogs ,but  i  also  believe  it  to  be  equally  as  ignorant  to  believe  thermal  image  killing  to  be  hunting!


----------



## JAGER (Nov 5, 2009)

My reply is posted to a new thread titled, "Why are hunting regulations written?"  

---JAGER


----------



## ssm (Nov 5, 2009)

I wish you could use the infared scopes here in Alabama for hog control. My father is a retired farmer here in South West Alabama, and we have fought hogs since the late 80's.  

Hogs are like sand at the beach,  you can dig a small hole in the sand, the next wave comes in and fills the hole back up and you never new you had even removed the sand. 

You that are complaining about Jager advertising, have never pulled up on a 65 acre corn on a Sunday afternoon to see it rooted up for the 3rd time after  planting or pull back up on that field 2 months later to see half the field laying on the ground.  

There is a farm nearby to ours that has caught in excess of 2500 hogs since the early 90's, and you can't tell any difference.  I have caught so many on our land that it is ridiculous, still cant tell I've been there.  To get rid of them or to control them to the point of where they are tollerable.  It will take every landowner and hunter pursuing them relentlessly for several years.  Not just one guy here and there trapping a couple hundred a year.  
I hate them so much, I would shoot one in the Govenors yard!

Good work Jager!


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 5, 2009)

iam a hog dogger to but my suggestion is that if we dont like it the dont get on his thread. Or better yet we get the monarators to make a hog dogger board , and just make this a gunner board so they do there thing and we do ower thing u no what iam saying.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 11, 2009)

I was raised on a farm and I know first hand what pork can do at planting time. When everything is perfect and a farmer does not have a hog problem its all he can do to make a living. Dealing with a pork problem cost a lot of money. On some places the pork is not even on the property till planting time or the farmer owns the fields and not the ajoining woods. I love to stalk hogs with my longbow more than any other hunting I do but it is far from hog control. You are talking about a farmers livelyhood and the hogs have to go on that particuler place.

  I have nothing against what Jager is doing to control hogs where needed but it is hog control and not hunting in my opinion. But is needed in some places no doubt.If a fella pays to do it and gets a rush from it he would not want to hunt with me...his heart would`nt take it.RC


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you suggesting the problem really doesn't exist or are you bothered that you can't find supporting data?


----------



## satman32935 (Feb 4, 2010)

JAGER said:


> Every farm is different, but let me give an example from one of the 3500 acre plantations planting corn, soybeans, peanuts and cotton. They have a year-round trapping program, a year-round dog crew (minus deer season) and call us when they receive crop damage during planting or pre-harvest.
> 
> Since January 1st of this year traps have caught 147 and dogs have caught 25-30. We killed 103 hogs in 18 nights during March corn planting and May peanut planting seasons using our thermal methods at night.
> 
> ...



wow jager you sound like a college professer! you are very well spoken and i agree with you 100%. btw its not just this post, you are well spokin in all your post. And to everyone else, i dont think what jager does is HUNTING, its control and thats normaly what he calls it. I might not like it but i do see the need for it, if we dont all stop craping on each others dinner plate we will find ourselves screwed in the end.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Are you suggesting the problem really doesn't exist or are you bothered that you can't find supporting data?



I deleted it... i agree with the other poster that it is not hunting and has no positive impact to offer sport hunting. I just got to reading back thru some of his posts and found no less than 5 instances where he called dog hunters and others who disagree with him ignorant and/or stupid (his words). It gets under my skin when he does this. 

Can you find any supporting data? I can answer that for you.....NO. There is none. He is bad about over emphasizing the impact of feral swine in the state. There is problem areas and his service plays an important role in those situations. I don't understand why he feels the need to associate a business of feral swine control serving the ag-industry with our state's concepts of "sport hunting"? Piles of dead hogs and squealing gut shot pigs looks alot better over on a site that is specifically geared to serving ag-related interests than when those same pictures are posted on a hunting forum (and endorsed by that forums members) that is constantly under survelliance by every anti-hunting group on the planet. Does that make sense?


----------



## JAGER (Feb 4, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Who authorized Jager to speak for our state's farmers? I never got anything in the mail about it? Why don't some of these poor old farmers speak up for themselves or why doesn't the state track any data whatsoever concerning feral hog impact on the agri-sector?



Hey Olcowman! Your fellow farmers are speaking for themselves tonight. Come join them. They have invited the Auburn professors who are working on the feral hog contraception project to be their guest speaker at the Ocmulgee Soil Meeting tonight in Perry. Why don't you show up at the Old Houston County Courthouse tonight, 04 FEB 2010, 801 Main Street, Perry, Georgia, 31069 at 6:00 P.M.? 

Come on in and convince your fellow farmers and other local citizens there are NOT any feral hog concerns in the state of Georgia. Make sure you convince the Auburn professors working on the bait contraceptive that they are wasting their academic resources on a problem which doesn't exist in your eyes as well. I'm quite sure there will be enough intellectual individuals and farming experience attending tonights meeting that you might finally find the statistical data and first-hand accounts needed to finally shut you up. 

I presume the 812 hogs we killed during 2009 was just a figment of these farmer's imagination. The financial gain these farmer's experienced was obviously a grand illusion as well since it wasn't properly documented on a state or federal website for you to critique.

Please introduce yourself while you are at the meeting tonight. It is time for you and me to speak face-to-face instead of you hiding behind your computer running your mouth. My identity and credentials are open to the public for review and critique. How about being man enough to do the same?

Ocmulgee Soil Meeting
Old Houston County Courthouse
04 FEB 2010, 6:00 P.M.
801 Main Street, 
Perry, Georgia, 31069

Now I've wasted another 10 minutes of my time correcting you (again).



olcowman said:


> If I knew that it would bring you back on me with same old sorry, petty responses you wore out last time I would have ripped my hands of at the elbows to keep from posting on here!
> 
> I apologize and i will not mention your name again on a post by accident.



When will you start taking your own advice!!

---JAGER


----------



## BOWKILL (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re*

Jager,
You speak the TRUTH, I commend you for your efforts. You professionally address the challenges farmers are facing with feral hog populations, and you back up your efforts with solid information and statistical data. YOU are well informed, most of the resistance you are facing on this forum is coming from those who are either uninformed, or who care more about "dogging" than protecting Georgia farmers and their property. 

Keep up the good work, and don't waste your time responding to people who critisize your efforts....the farmers and landowners are what matters most. They are the ones who lease their lands to us for hunting, some people just don't know how to GIVE BACK. 
Thanks for helping these folks out. 

Take care,
Bowkill


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 4, 2010)

BOWKILL said:


> Jager,
> You speak the TRUTH, I commend you for your efforts. You professionally address the challenges farmers are facing with feral hog populations, and you back up your efforts with solid information and statistical data. YOU are well informed, most of the resistance you are facing on this forum is coming from those who are either uninformed, or who care more about "dogging" than protecting Georgia farmers and their property.
> 
> Keep up the good work, and don't waste your time responding to people who critisize your efforts....the farmers and landowners are what matters most. They are the ones who lease their lands to us for hunting, some people just don't know how to GIVE BACK.
> ...



Well said!


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 4, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I deleted it... i agree with the other poster that it is not hunting and has no positive impact to offer sport hunting. I just got to reading back thru some of his posts and found no less than 5 instances where he called dog hunters and others who disagree with him ignorant and/or stupid (his words). It gets under my skin when he does this.
> 
> Can you find any supporting data? I can answer that for you.....NO. There is none. He is bad about over emphasizing the impact of feral swine in the state. There is problem areas and his service plays an important role in those situations. I don't understand why he feels the need to associate a business of feral swine control serving the ag-industry with our state's concepts of "sport hunting"? Piles of dead hogs and squealing gut shot pigs looks alot better over on a site that is specifically geared to serving ag-related interests than when those same pictures are posted on a hunting forum (and endorsed by that forums members) that is constantly under survelliance by every anti-hunting group on the planet. Does that make sense?




Ok, so there is a hog problem in parts of GA, I was trying to be clear on what you were saying.  No, what Jager and our group of doggers do is not necessarily "hunting" as we all grew up knowing.  The people he and others like him bring along with them are not always or necessarily either.  He simply has come up with and interesting way to say the least, of financing the farmers hog problems along with his expenses.  You remember that, “The American Way of Life.” If he charged the farmer as all of his other service companies do, i.e. irrigation, chemical, fuel, well you know, you’re a farmer, it would not be as affordable to them I am sure.  With the recent changes in possible liability to the farmer this seems to be a very good means of controlling the farmers’ problems.  Ok let’s focus on the lack of statistic, if one farmer needs his or others like his service to control a problem he has, no statistics are needed.  The farmer simply picks up the phone and calls witch ever Service Company he needs to solve or slow down his problem.  The statistics you have spoken about are from studies back before there is or might be a hog problem studies.  You yourself know that these studies you spoke of started coming about from issues that were becoming a problem or well into problem stages.  None of these studies appeared over night.  I am sure that there are statistics being compiled as we are writing these words.  And like most other studies 10 years from now you will start hearing about them.  In the mean time hogs are and will be a problem to farmers and it will get worse before it gets better, just like boll weevils.  No, I don’t necessarily agree with all of his figures because we killed 10 last Saturday in about an hour and a half.  That there alone is 1/3 of what he thinks doggers can do in what he wrote above.  I do agree that it will take all of us working together to curtail the problem.


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice Jester!  We also don't know how many little ones the dogs stretched out that we couldn't count!!  Thermal peeps we coming for you!! HA HA


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2010)

Jester, I'll go on the record that when farming fulltime for a living we did try and maintain a managable size 

population of wild hogs for a couple of reasons. #1 - For our own recreational sport hunting which has 

a lot of history within my own family especially concerning hog dog raising. and #2 - We had a few 

scattered leases for some boys from down around Tampa for deer hunting and we could always 

pocket a grand or so every year from them to take them out and let em shoot a bayed hog.

The truth of the matter was that we in fact had to catch and move some hogs from another location to 

maintain enough hogs for our little operation anda couple of times I had to buy a couple of Hampshire 

cross barrows one year and sort of "wild em up" or the Florida boys would've been pretty disapointed! 

The hog populations seemed to kind of surge and ebb from time to time... maybe due to drought, fewer 

farms, diseases, who knows? But even on the peak of the population cycles the damage caused by 

these feral hogs was insignificant. We had one no till bean field that may have been hit for 3 -5 acres 

(out of 330) down in a wet corner along about 90 or 91 and that is as bad as it got. Of course we were 

in most of our fields about every day or two and if we did notice some activity at some critical point of 

the growing process we'd just go to the house and load some dogs and hit them pretty hard for a night 

or two. Hogs are smart and ain't real crazy about hanging around a place that's full of cur dogs and pit 

bulls with poor social skills. I always thought that most of our growing seasons were probably along 

the same lines that the natural food sources for the hogs would have been in full swing too. At other 

times we generally had little more than winter grazing or maybe a little late season legumes that the 

hogs would have had to beat the deer off from to even get a bite.

Following the floods of 94, a hog hunter would have starved to death around this part of Ga as I had 

been doing custom work for other farmers all around the western piedmont and can testify that they 

left out or got washed out. Which all brings me back to my point here. I am still involved with farming 

and up until 7 years ago traveled extensively in the southeast specifically to perform services on 

farms. If ya'll want details, pictures of me with tractors and cow poop in my hair, and so forth pm me, 

but I am not on here making any unsubstantiated statements.

I have stated there is some degree of swine related problems in this state. They are isolated and not 

very significant and never have been. Sure there are a few outfits that have had severe problems but 

the dang things ain't taking over the state. For the most part there is a heap more discussion and 

fretting about crop destroying swine on this forum than there ever has been in this state's ag-industry. 

Ask yourself a few questions... why is only one University (Auburn) out of all the institutions across the 

southeast currently putting any effort into collecting population data and researching control methods. 

Go to their website at Auburn and look at just how much of their annuall budget and what percentage 

of that school's resources is being funneled into this effort. It is laughable. Compare it to what is being 

spent of fire ants or switch grass and hogs have been here a lot longer than either of these invasive 

species. How about out of the dozens of printed media that are circulated within this state which 

specifically target Georgia's farmers and issues relative to their success, look and tell me how many 

pages mention feral hog damage. How come there has not been one single booth or even a little tent 

with a few brochures concerning the dangers posed to the livelyhood's of the state's farmers by wild 

pigs in the decades that the SE's Expo in Moultrie has been hosting the largest farm show in the 

southeastern U.S.? 

I surely don't need to go any further with this do I. If you know of "widespread" damage done by feral 

swine that looks as if it is out of control and going to take over the state... document it with some 

pictures, get a statement and a P&L from the farmer, and by all means contact every farmer you know, 

all the media outlets and colleges in the state. As of right now the only people who know how dire this 

situation is are Jager, his clients and some deer hunters on this forum!

I really hope you understand this isn't a personal attack on Jager's business or methods. I simple have 

the two issues... of course the main one is my inability to to fathom why he feels so intent on 

associated his "business" with sport hunting???? We don't need it and it definately has no upside. 

Maybe he needs us really bad for customers? I Would have thought with problems he described it 

wouldn't be necessary to pursue the endorsement of the traditional hunters? Which brings me to my 

other issue, which is I simply feel he is not being forthright with his intentions and his "facts" don't add 

up at all. I really get a kick out of the glowing endorsements of Jager and his "meaningful posts" and 

the "were just so glad somebody is looking out for the farmer" posts I read after my own.... use ya'lls 

heads? Get off this forum and Jager's videos for few minutes and go and prove me wrong! Match wits 

with me, make a liar out of me, show the world I'm full of it, do something to prove your boy Jager's 

claims will hold water. He sure can't do it.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2010)

JAGER said:


> Hey Olcowman! Your fellow farmers are speaking for themselves tonight. Come join them. They have invited the Auburn professors who are working on the feral hog contraception project to be their guest speaker at the Ocmulgee Soil Meeting tonight in Perry. Why don't you show up at the Old Houston County Courthouse tonight, 04 FEB 2010, 801 Main Street, Perry, Georgia, 31069 at 6:00 P.M.?
> 
> Come on in and convince your fellow farmers and other local citizens there are NOT any feral hog concerns in the state of Georgia. Make sure you convince the Auburn professors working on the bait contraceptive that they are wasting their academic resources on a problem which doesn't exist in your eyes as well. I'm quite sure there will be enough intellectual individuals and farming experience attending tonights meeting that you might finally find the statistical data and first-hand accounts needed to finally shut you up.
> 
> ...



First of all you've already met me. I am not hiding behind my computer and how would you shut me up at a face to face meeting...LOL What would you like for me to do.... a public debate with you? About what? I have never said there is NO problem. I have only questioned your statements and figures and have asked you for something material to back up your statements. Sorry, but just because you say it doesn't make it the gospel.

Think about your other statements. I would have left all this kindly in the past as I had seen it wasn't really funny anymore to keep harping over the same old things. But then I glance in here on a forum for "sport hunters" and you are not only stilltrying to shove this hog killing business down our throats but now folks are "ignorant" or "idiots" (your words) for not accepting your ridiculous claims? Lord help us?

Okay, bring your Auburn crew and all their research based on feral swine damage to the ag-industry.... uh-oh, sorry I forgot they didn't actually do research on any farms. It was a few weeks at Ft Benning in a swamp. But you can bring your credentials and your extensive insight into agriculture and all your experience .... wait a minute.... you aint ever had nothing to do with farming or your not even from around here? You sure you want to have this "face to face"? What in the world can you "prove" to me? Pack your lunch cause it's going to be a long day if that's your intentions.....

Do you have a business lisence? Bring that with you and I'll demonstrate to you what is creating alot of this conflict and lack of respect you are getting from some within the hunting community. Are you a good driver and got something with a lot of leg room? Your gonna have to show me a lot of scared farmers all over the state, that must be so scared they ain't even talking about it? Well except to you.... PM me, you ain't one of them types that get to drinking hard liquor and want to fight everybody are you? You and them kids from Auburn might get me off somewhere and try and "gang up on me" or something!

We better hurry up and do this a'fore I think about it too much and run back and hide behind my computer. PM and i'll give you phone numbers for cell and office.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2010)

"The financial gain these farmer's experienced was obviously a grand illusion as well since it wasn't properly documented on a state or federal website for you to critique." END QUOTE

And which site would that be? Kind of lame to leave that little part out wouldn't you agree? Exactly how much was gained and how do you know this figure? By what methods was it calculated and using what as a mean standard? Why don't these farmer's tell anyone else but you about their gains? Are you doing something bad to them or something? You aint using that Army Secret Forces brainwashing stuff on them are you?


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

Buddy...farmers in this area are talking about it.  I would like those numbers.  I wouldn't mind a face to face...do you prefer a good sippin liquor or is a good brew better.  Cigars?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Buddy...farmers in this area are talking about it.  I would like those numbers.  I wouldn't mind a face to face...do you prefer a good sippin liquor or is a good brew better.  Cigars?



Makers Mark and Copenhagenfor me..... we are on the same page to some extent as I said there is places in the state that have problems. What percentage of the farmer's in your area are experiencing problems. What specifically are the hogs going after (if that is the case) and what are their losses? Is anyone in the state or extension service involved? I do know of a recent report from Sumter by some feller who actually lived in Atlanta and just "wished" he was a farmer. After some investigation it was determined to be a combination of poor management and erosion. Other than that, which claimed 100s of acres of devastation, most of the stuff up this way is pretty spotty. Of course a lot of the farming that used to go on around here is pretty spotty also. 

I'm still on for free booze though.... what's going on anyhow? You fixing to start one of these high dollar hog killing business deals to? If you are you might oughtta shut the door behind you and tell the next feller he needs to bring his own hogs? LOL


----------



## gnarlyone (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hogs*

It is an advertisers market....take the worst cases and the unproven data...and promote it. I have hunted 30 years....all our "Save the Earth From Hogs" people prob. average 2-3 years experience. While they were conducting thier "Old Life" some people believe it or not were actually out in the woods and farms collecting "DATA" from experience. By sept last year i had caught 200 hogs from over 50,000 acres of land....I have caught 28 so far in 2010..saying that, I can attest that there is a good number of hogs  in this area....I certainly did not catch them all. I would bet any one ..any amount of money that i can ride them over the entire 50,000 acres of my permission places and not see the "EXAMPLES" of destruction that is used in the pictures some people "choose" to circulate as normal destruction of wild hogs...it doesn't happen. The chosen pics and videos are from places that have had no means of control whether it be cause the farmer wouldn't let any body hunt or the ones that did hunt were not legit.
The farmers participation in meetings is something to be expected..farmers hate hogs.....1 small area of rooting to a farmer is often described as "They are killing me"...They want 'em all gone and i agree that if something was taking money from my pocket..I wouldn't like it no matter if if was $5.00 or $5,000....BUT....the farmers participation and vocalization about hogs is 95% over inflated as to the actual damage....As long as 1 hog is there..the farmer in his eyes has a "Hog Problem"....again i don't disagree with that outlook..but most times it isn't an accurate  discription of the actual damage....I don't need to under or over inflate any knowledge if have of what i've learned and saw in 30 years...Sometimes i've seen where immediate action is needed to ward off hogs ...if left  alone they will do just like sorry people...hang out where they are being fed and taken care of, without anybody messing with them.In any business you have to have a product and you have to have a customer....the more you can convince the consumer that he needs your product..the more products you sell......


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 5, 2010)

Using eradication is kida funny considering those varmits breed like mosquitos. It aint possible with a gun to eradicate them.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Makers Mark and Copenhagenfor me..... we are on the same page to some extent as I said there is places in the state that have problems. What percentage of the farmer's in your area are experiencing problems. What specifically are the hogs going after (if that is the case) and what are their losses? Is anyone in the state or extension service involved? I do know of a recent report from Sumter by some feller who actually lived in Atlanta and just "wished" he was a farmer. After some investigation it was determined to be a combination of poor management and erosion. Other than that, which claimed 100s of acres of devastation, most of the stuff up this way is pretty spotty. Of course a lot of the farming that used to go on around here is pretty spotty also.
> 
> I'm still on for free booze though.... what's going on anyhow? You fixing to start one of these high dollar hog killing business deals to? If you are you might oughtta shut the door behind you and tell the next feller he needs to bring his own hogs? LOL





Don’t count your chickens yet..lol
Naaa I'm on the dogger end.  I have however been able to use simular equipment as he uses and have hunted for 35+ years.
Excellent choices..I prefer a good blend and Skoal Straight

http://www.wildlifemanagement.info/f...ild_hogs_4.pdf

Here is one that Koyote76 used in another thread.  

I don’t need that many statistics to tell me there is and going to be a bigger problem.  Again, most of them come far after the problem to tell us how bad it really is.  Am I a farmer..NO  Do I have friends that farm…YES.  I have one friend that planted peanuts one day and the next morning I would say from what I saw 15% of the 300+ acre field was rooted right down the center of every row and this field is irrigated from the Itchawaynotchaway and that was three years ago.  Has his problem worsened..yes.   I have seen places in corn fields that you can land a helicopter in torn down.  DO you think it was deer?  I don’t. 

I feel the picture has changed from this study in just a short time since this came out.  I would say that any farm close to any creek basin in the SW area of the state looks like this did in 2003 I think it was in the costal areas. Anybody that farms is or will soon experience a problem in this area.  I am not speaking about other areas of the state just here.  And maybe this should be moved there.


----------



## kornbread (Feb 5, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> It is an advertisers market....take the worst cases and the unproven data...and promote it. I have hunted 30 years....all our "Save the Earth From Hogs" people prob. average 2-3 years experience. While they were conducting thier "Old Life" some people believe it or not were actually out in the woods and farms collecting "DATA" from experience. By sept last year i had caught 200 hogs from over 50,000 acres of land....I have caught 28 so far in 2010..saying that, I can attest that there is a good number of hogs in this area....I certainly did not catch them all. I would bet any one ..any amount of money that i can ride them over the entire 50,000 acres of my permission places and not see the "EXAMPLES" of destruction that is used in the pictures some people "choose" to circulate as normal destruction of wild hogs...it doesn't happen. The chosen pics and videos are from places that have had no means of control whether it be cause the farmer wouldn't let any body hunt or the ones that did hunt were not legit.
> The farmers participation in meetings is something to be expected..farmers hate hogs.....1 small area of rooting to a farmer is often described as "They are killing me"...They want 'em all gone and i agree that if something was taking money from my pocket..I wouldn't like it no matter if if was $5.00 or $5,000....BUT....the farmers participation and vocalization about hogs is 95% over inflated as to the actual damage....As long as 1 hog is there..the farmer in his eyes has a "Hog Problem"....again i don't disagree with that outlook..but most times it isn't an accurate discription of the actual damage....I don't need to under or over inflate any knowledge if have of what i've learned and saw in 30 years...Sometimes i've seen where immediate action is needed to ward off hogs ...if left alone they will do just like sorry people...hang out where they are being fed and taken care of, without anybody messing with them.In any business you have to have a product and you have to have a customer....the more you can convince the consumer that he needs your product..the more products you sell......


 thats funny i will take you on over 30,000 acres of farms that i dog on and ill show you rooting and damage  caused by hogs and ive caught more than 120 hogs last year off these places . so far this year we have shot over 80 hogs that we recovered and caught over 35 and the sign is still there . the damage is still there . ill start gathering data and pics because with out pics it never happen .


----------



## JAGER (Feb 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> First of all you've already met me.



If this is true... Then why didn't you have the intestinal fortitude to look my in the eye, shake my hand and introduce yourself as olcowman from GON? I might respect your opinion a little more if you were man enough to have a face-to-face conversation with me. This tells me a great deal about you.



olcowman said:


> I'll go on the record that when farming fulltime for a living we did try and maintain a managable size population of wild hogs for a couple of reasons. #1 - For our own recreational sport hunting which has a lot of history within my own family especially concerning hog dog raising...
> 
> The truth of the matter was that we in fact had to catch and move some hogs from another location to maintain enough hogs for our little operation.



This also tells me what I need to know about you.

Your agenda on this topic is NOT about what is best for Georgia farmers. If so, you wouldn't be discrediting your fellow farmers and belittling the hog control meetings they have held this winter. Your agenda is protecting recreational sport hunting as it relates to the history and tradition of hog dogs. Now I understand.



olcowman said:


> you aint ever had nothing to do with farming and your not even from around here...



I finally understand your motives! You believe the retired Soldier (born outside of Georgia) who killed 649 hogs in 2008, killed 812 hogs in 2009 and will kill over 1,000 hogs in 2010 is somehow threatening the history of Georgia hog dogging. I'm really screwing up your southern tradition, huh? This all makes perfect sense to me now. 

Are you starting to worry if farmers will need doggers in the future if there are more effective removal methods available? Do you think farmers want to see a trailer full of live hogs? How about a couple hand cuffed boars? Or maybe hearing a good story about castrating the boars and turning them loose as well as the pregnant sows? No- a farmer wants to see 10-15 dead hogs in a picture! So... Who is to blame here? Is it me for demonstrating hog control efficiency or a few doggers on GON demonstrating their conservation efforts?

Does our high volume success threaten your sport? Because now, JAGER PRO™ consists of three retired Soldiers with two full-time trucks and $150,000 worth of thermal equipment. Other companies such as BLUE GHOST OUTFITTERS, NIGHT VISION HOG CONTROL and HOG SWAT are following in our footsteps and providing the same level of service to farmers in over 15 Georgia counties. Combined we should kill 2,000+ Georgia hogs in 2010. No castration, no hand cuffs, no selling trophy boars and no releasing pregnant sows. Just 2,000 dead hogs plus their unborn offspring. 

How many companies will exist in 2011? 2012? How fast can we kill 5,000 hogs in Georgia? 10,000? How many Georgia counties will we service two years from now? I hope you know, this success doesn't threaten a single farmer in the state of Georgia except for you. But I've already established your agenda on this topic- which is protecting recreational sport hunting and the tradition of hog dogging.

I fully support dogs as an effective method of hog control and speak positively about it during every presentation. I give farmers and orchard managers referrals to trusted doggers every month. We even put doggers on a hot trail at first light if we happen to let a hog get away. You know what? We have NEVER had a dogger refer our services to a single farmer. I wonder why???

There is NO single best method. It takes a combination of all hunting and trapping methods applied year-round to be successful. But we don't get the same love in return from our dogging brothers. We don't want this topic to be 'us' against 'them'. Yet here we are! You are doing a great job at driving a wedge between hunters and their methods. 

Who does the farmer want to solve his crop damage problem? The group who recognizes the problem and kills 80-100% of the hog's causing the damage. Or the group who catches one for sport and runs the rest onto his neighbor to catch another day. Why would you want to force farmers to make a decision between us? Why can't we solve the problem together?



olcowman said:


> PM and i'll give you phone numbers for cell and office.



PM sent

---JAGER


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 5, 2010)

Yippee, glad to see Jager is back online on the forum.  Can't wait to see his next hunting video.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> .....The truth of the matter was that we in fact had to catch and move some hogs from another location to
> 
> maintain enough hogs for our little operation anda couple of times I had to buy a couple of Hampshire
> 
> cross barrows one year and sort of "wild em up" or the Florida boys would've been pretty disapointed! ......



I would not be happy to find out a person next to my property dumped relocated and "wild em up" pigs out.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

JAGER said:


> I fully support dogs as an effective method of hog control and speak positively about it during every presentation. I give farmers and orchard managers referrals to trusted doggers every month. We even put doggers on a hot trail at first light if we happen to let a hog get away. You know what? We have NEVER had a dogger refer our services to a single farmer. I wonder why???
> 
> There is NO single best method. It takes a combination of all hunting and trapping methods applied year-round to be successful. But we don't get the same love in return from our dogging brothers.
> 
> ---JAGER



Easy there ... might have to call it on you


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> .... uh-oh, sorry I forgot they didn't actually do research on any farms. It was a few weeks at Ft Benning in a swamp. But you can bring your credentials and your extensive insight into agriculture and all your experience .... wait a minute.... you aint ever had nothing to do with farming or your not even from around here? You sure you want to have this "face to face"? ....



Are you a farmer?  post up some pics of your equipment and your fields. I would like to see if you really are.


----------



## JAGER (Feb 5, 2010)

JAGER said:


> Every farm is different, but let me give an example from one of the 3500 acre plantations planting corn, soybeans, peanuts and cotton. They have a year-round trapping program, a year-round dog crew (minus deer season) and call us when they receive crop damage during planting or pre-harvest.
> 
> Since January 1st of this year traps have caught 147 and dogs have caught 25-30. We killed 103 hogs in 18 nights during March corn planting and May peanut planting seasons using our thermal methods at night.





Jester896 said:


> No, I don’t necessarily agree with all of his figures because we killed 10 last Saturday in about an hour and a half.  That there alone is 1/3 of what he thinks doggers can do in what he wrote above.



It doesn't matter what I "think" doggers can do, it matters what this particular dog crew actually did for this plantation. Every hunter builds (or hurts) their own reputation every week. I don't control your reputation, you do. Job well done if you killed 10 last Saturday in an hour and a half. I can't recall the last time I saw a dog crew post a picture with 10 "dead" hogs on this forum. Why don't you post a picture?



Jester896 said:


> Easy there ... might have to call it on you



No need to sugar coat anything. Say what is on your mind. 

Below is a picture of our 8 hogs (over 1500 pounds of pork) from Saturday night. Care to show us your 10 hogs killed in 1 1/2 hours Saturday?

---JAGER


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 5, 2010)

I was with Jester, we brought out 7 and did take pics we left some in woods and we don't know how many small ones the dogs caught and killed by themselves.  We had the plantation owner down with his buddies and we had three groups with dogs, Dogs=17 People=20.  Not all hogs were caught with dogs about 2 were caught with lead and one little one by hand.  The action was so fast we didn't have time to get all hogs out, we had one bay after the other in that hour.  I do have a digital camera and do know how to post them on here but I was cold as a well diggers tail and felt better sitting in my truck than taking pictures to prove my story, but you bet next time we get that many I will take the time to prove myself since mine and Jesters word don't mean much.  All who know us know the deal and that is all that counts!!


----------



## JAGER (Feb 5, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> we brought out 7 and did take pics we left some in woods



Let's see pictures of 7 dead hogs then.



hogrunner said:


> you bet next time we get that many I will take the time to prove myself



It is always a good idea to take a picture when you claim 10 hogs in 1 1/2 hours.



hogrunner said:


> All who know us know the deal and that is all that counts!!



I don't know you, but I would still enjoy seeing pictures of your high volume success using dogs. It might go a long way towards building your reputation with the farming community as well.

---JAGER


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

No need hogrunner if there are no pictures it doesn't exist.  All of those hogs he has in that picture were probably taken on several properties that night...no big deal they are dead and that was the task.  I don't care if he believes me/you or not.

Ok I'll take the sugar off it.  I personally have had a discussion with a farmer I know very well about you and your service and what I thought about it before he let you hunt his place as well as after.  I have spoken of another service similar to yours in high regard as well.  That guy has been dogging with us.  He has seen us work...no need for pictures there.  And since from what I read that you post you don't believe good doggers exist so how can I believe in your next breath that you would recommend us to anyone.  Kinda one sided then don't ya think.  I have even sent a PM to you to support some of your views.

I lost a good bit last Saturday in the flood conditions fighting for what I believe, my favorite hog rifle, my favorite wax cap, a good rain poncho, and made a good 4-wheeler a pile of junk.  My friends and their dogs expect no less of me than that, a Soldier, a TRUE Dog Soldier.  It makes absolutely no difference whether you see pictures or not, you don’t believe I exist so how would a picture convince you that I do.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Guys the more you argue with Jager the more he gets advertisement and the more money he's making.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe both sides of this discussion need to calm down a bit.  You are both getting real close on the bashing and nothing good will come of that.  If you can't get along, the best thing to do might be to use the ignore function.

Hoss


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know if this will work but my brother took a pic with his camera phone.  This is six dead hogs all by knife or dog and the 7th was the little baby we caught by hand!! HAPPY?  OK the url thing is not working.  GO to FACEBOOK and look up COLT ANDERSON TIFTON GA and look at my photos.  You also will get a laugh cause I did a beauty pagent to raise money for the blind in my Lions club.  Don't laugh too hard but then you can see the hogs.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Please, everyone posting after me, go back and read post #106.  Thanks.


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 5, 2010)

Just tryin to get my picture out there for all to enjoy.  No harm intended.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have them HogRunner I will do it.  under protest though


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 5, 2010)

Now you come to the rescue when I done exposed myself for all the world to see in my pink dress on facebook.  THANKS Jester now you on my bad side.  LOL


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hoss what is the link i need to set this up...please


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

My pleasure buddy


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 5, 2010)

We going local in Brookfield tommorow with Camera in HAND!!!


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 5, 2010)

HELLO, tried and tried now look at my AVATAR there are the 6 on the dirt and little one in dogbox going to fitz as a pet!!!!!


----------



## JAGER (Feb 5, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> All of those hogs he has in that picture were probably taken on several properties that night...



Two properties; saw 10 and killed 8. It makes no difference how many properties. There are 8 fewer adults breeding and creating crop damage.



Jester896 said:


> It makes absolutely no difference whether you see pictures or not, you don’t believe I exist so how would a picture convince you that I do.



There are not many hunters who kill 10 hogs in an hour and a half. Why wouldn't you want to post a picture of it? Re-read my post below: 


JAGER said:


> Job well done if you killed 10 last Saturday in an hour and a half. I can't recall the last time I saw a dog crew post a picture with 10 "dead" hogs on this forum. Why don't you post a picture?



Did I say I didn't believe you? I just enjoy seeing pictures of high volume success, regardless of the method. 



hogrunner said:


> we work together to KILL hogs not tie and relocate.  But you hear doggers and automatically go into attack mode.



Who is attacking? I asked if you cared to show us a picture. You guys are getting fired up over nothing. 

---JAGER


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

somebody tell me the site to upload pictures...plz


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 5, 2010)

Whats up Jester, This is Hogrunner lil brother... i was looking at the uploading, very complicated, they should just have an attach photo icon, but they have some URL thingy.. they really need to get that hooked up... if the motirator is reading this, please work on that !


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2010)

I got it but the images I have are to big.  They in MB not KB  I guess we see why I don't post pics  ...lol


----------



## Hoss (Feb 5, 2010)

If you want to post photos located on your computer, simply use the Post Reply, enter your message and then click on the manage attachments button below the message area.  In the pop up window, browse to your photos and add them.  When they have been uploaded, submit your reply.  Be sure that they meet the size requirements.   The URL thingy only works if you are storing them online.

Hoss


----------



## bls45 (Feb 6, 2010)

*jager*

I dont get on hear alot, just like to read all the stuff.  Jager  you are in it for the money. You have a good thing going. Dont try to make it more than whats it worth. You would not be doing this great service if it wasnt paying the bills. Ease off the dog hunters a little bit. They are doing there part to, trust me.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2010)

*u*



dawg2 said:


> Are you a farmer?  post up some pics of your equipment and your fields. I would like to see if you really are.



Why, what's the point? What have I done to make you doubt anything I have said? Heck, ask Jager, he can halfway read one of my posts on here and figure me out right down to my politics and what I had for breakfast. LOL This whole thing has got so far from the original point I made it ain't even funny. Why is a mod on here bird dogging for Jager anyway? What is their to gain from supporting this sort of enterprise from the standpoint of a sport hunting? Name one single thing. Do you have the facilities to see the negative side of his relentless posting and attemps to tie this so tightly in with hunting? My very first comment about this was nothing more than I sure wished he wouldn't waller all over the net posting pigs piled up like cordwood and squealing gut shot hogs and call it hunting. 

Lets see now, if we disagree with Jager he calls us idiots, ignorant, and detrimental to the sport of hunting without any restriction or warning whatsoever.His own website casts a negative shadow over traditional hunters has inefficent, law breakers, and slobs who will leave your gate open.  And now we got a mod chasing around behind him calling us liars. What is your issue here? Man if this ain't a sad turn of events for this forum I don't know what is.....

This business of his is not hunting, it is a service he provides to the ag industry. Where does that fit in on this forum? Folks kill deer with cars all the time.... are you going to start a section for them too post pictures of mangled deer corpses and deer brains in truck radiators? Same type of scenario with Jager, hunters kill hogs and Jager kills hogs, that is the end of the similarities. The two big factors that seperates Jager from the hunters who are supposed to be the backboe of this forum are #1 - he is runnig a for profit operation. And here is the big one #2 He has no regard for or nor will he suffer from any of the consequences which could result from his activities if the animal rights groups decide to do a little "public relations" spin of their own. What do you think will happen next. Well a majority of the hunters that are not familiar with his "marketing" attempts are going to immeadiatly comment with "Well heck, he aint hunting, he's killing them for farmers. Ya'll need to get after the ag folks and leave us hunters alone." Do you see where this could be heading? Maybe you'll get you a certificate Dawg thanking you on behalf of PETA for your efforts in eliminating hunting in the state? Go ahead give him your support and a "protected" platform on the state's busiest hunting oriented website .....

This exchange got nasty when I asked for some kind (anything at all) of date or information backing up some of his more outragous claims. Well he has called me everything but a decent christian, sic'ed some of his pups on the forum after me, questioned my manhood, called a number of folks some pretty bad names, and now is bowed up like a banny rooster wanting to meet me for a "face to face" LOL.......  That's all fine and dandy, but the thing he hasn't done is offer any supporting data or information. I have never disagreed with the fact that some farmers have problems with feral swine, and I have never said that his "business" is not legitimate or without merit to some farmers. I have not posted any statement or data that can't be checked out and verified with a simple search engine or a couple of phone calls. 

Incidently I haven't farmed "full time" in a number of years and have stated my current perspective and ag-interests  clearly in several posts. It appears that instead of actually reading "my" comments you are running around reading Jager's where he pulls little snippets from mine and puts his own spin own them. Sort of like what he has done with his hog killing business. If folks can't see this for themselves..... well they ain't no hope for you. And your concerned whether or not i am a farmer? I don't have a response to that right now......


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2010)

*s*



JAGER said:


> If this is true... Then why didn't you have the intestinal fortitude to look my in the eye, shake my hand and introduce yourself as olcowman from GON? I might respect your opinion a little more if you were man enough to have a face-to-face conversation with me. This tells me a great deal about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never answer a legitimate question do you? You never even offer to back up any of your statements. You pick parts of posts out and questions people's integrity and character? Let me demonstrate to you some facts and how they work Mr Jagerweasel......

I met you back before I came across your dog and pony show on this forum. You didn't come across as someone I "really" needed to introduce myself to. I didn't need your services and it was pretty obvious from a distance away your a little full of yourself and like to brag on yourself. I have things to do and you needed to sale your services thus I didn't feel compelled to come up and "look you in the eye". That is facts. Any insinuation that I am lacking in 'intestinial fortitude" or somehow hiding behind a computer, well that's you twisted my words to suit your ambitions to promote an ag-service on a hunting site for some reason. That's pathetic for a grown man to have to resort to such tactics. 

Where do you come up with the notion that I am an active hog dogger or even give a hoot about how many feral hogs are left for hunters? i grew up hunting them, haven't owned the dogs in years, and relocated hogs back when it was legal to my own property at a time when it wasn't an issue.

Do you even remember what started all this? Probably not as you can't seem to remember any facts. I posted a comment about the image your could portray if in the wrong hands and asked you why this had to be associated with hunting in general instead of the ag-industry. You brgan from there questioning my integrity, my character, my politics, my sense of tradition and now I lack guts? Did my post merit this? Do you even realize when I asked you to show some statistics, or data, or heck anything that would legitimize some of your "more" questionable claims, that you never responded with nothing but personal attacks? I haven't even played my hole cards yet.... some of your supposed contacts and endorsements you toss around as enthusiastic support and working with you are folks I have known for decades. You want to go down that road? Really? I try not to be that low down.

Think back, have I ever questioned the fact that there some degree of need for your services? Have I ever said that feral hog damages are total fabricated? Have I appeared to be, in anyway, anti-hunting, anti-farming, or out to wreck your business. I honestly don't give a hill of beans about you personally (esp since you appear to be sort of person it is best to avoid if you value an intact reputation or  if one enjoys to intelligenty debate issues of common concern) and could care less about your business interests. My concern has always been with your efforts to portray the business as just another form of sport hunting, and your motivations for this. You threw gas on the fire wiht your derogatory remarks to anyone who questioned you and by your habit of dancing around most of the pertinant questions tossed your way. Several on here and on other sites suggest that you are a politician of sorts. If I was a politician I'd be offended right now.

I have never said anything about a retired soldier (you say that alot... I hardly ever feel the need to play that card myself) threating my sense of hunting tradtions. Now I might say something like a bragging, weaseling, name calling yankee carpet bagger that has a way of embellishing the fact and lacks the tact to discuss an issue without resorting to petty name calling. Now I might say a person like that makes me nervous. So if you ever runup on somebody like that let me know about it! 

Honestly why are you on a hunting site arguing this sort of stuff anyway? Why not just link your site and do all your preaching and bragging from your own pulpit. Your faithful and those who see nothing but good in all this. those that think you posting these type of images and 
calling it sport hunting is the best idea since strapping a dead carcass to the hood of their pickups and heading to town was first thought up as a tool to promote hunting in the eyes of the general public. They will still love you! LOL

Sending you a PM but use a little fore thought and re-read the beginning of all these posts and your responses. Rationilize what you expect to accomplish and get some tangible facts together. Make an effort to make it worthwhile anyhow. Your gonna lose out with all that "lack of guts" and knowing what "kind of person your dealing with here" ..... i don't intimidate much and find that sort of posturing immature and irritating. Feel free to try and answer a question of mine on here.... it'll be good practice.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 6, 2010)

Funny thing olcowman you have some good points.  However from what I read that you directed at me you are one of the contributing reasons that the problem exists today.  And today hog relocation in GA is against state and federal laws.  That should be the first sign that there is a problem.  I am not knocking you for what you did then.  Where I have a problem is now that what “we” have done in the past “it” has created a problem.  We need to do something about it.  Again, the statistics you want will be compiled, and just like anything else we rely on the government for it will take time.  In the meantime we need to do something in the problem areas.  I do not agree with you on the moderator standing up for Jager either.  I am not here to stand up for him either he thumps his own chest hard enough for everybody..lol.  The Mods job is to keep this on a more friendly level and I have to commend them for their efforts.  I myself have been edited three times here this week.  They are no different than good sippin wiskey, cigars, and cope in my eyes.  I don’t agree with a lot of what he says or rants, but I can still try to have a civil conversation with him even though he has no regard for what I try to do.  He does have to employ some hunting skills in what he does so I don’t have a problem with calling it hunting.  It is actually more of a policing effort when you get down to it.  Some eradication will have to be done before control will be achieved.  If he was if fact concerned he would be more inclined to use his skill or whatever you want to call it  all over the state rather than just where it was convenient to his location.  Again, he is providing a service that there is obviously some demand for or he wouldn’t be successful.  Yes, posting pictures as he does may have some ramifications just as posting pictures of dogged hogs will.  That is probably why I don’t post them or have wanted to post them  It may also open someone’s eyes to the fact that there is a problem.  

Here ya go Jager some more dead hog pics
don't let the dates concern you if it was my camera it would be correct.  And yes this is not all of the hogs killed that day just some of the ones brought out, there was flood conditions going on.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 6, 2010)

Some folks didn't bother reading post 106, so this thread is done.  There has been enough bashing from both sides and it stops now in this thread.

Hoss


----------

